# I just bought a 1990 nissan stanza that needs help.



## merkerguitars (Jan 11, 2005)

Well I just bought a 1990 nissan stanza with a 2.4L sohc engine. It has 97k on the odometer. The body is mint (it was a texas car) and the interior is damn near perfect. The only problem it really has is that it has coolant in the oil. Well the guy tried to fix it once, by replacing the headgasket, he never replaced the head bolts either. I heard the Ka24e engine has a problem with the timing chain sometimes eating through the timing cover. Did I get a good deal, I paid $200 for it. I'll tear the head off next week and hopefully see if its the cover, or the head.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

With the head off check it for flatness as well as the block too. For $200 you got a good car even if you have to put a grand into it.

Troy


----------

